# More Gun Industry Lay-offs



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Started with Colt, then Remington lay-offs.....INDUSTRY NEWS: 122 Layoffs At Remington Ilion Plant; 39 In Huntsville - The Firearm BlogThe Firearm Blog and now Federal laying folks off....BREAKING: Federal Premium Ammunition Lays Off 110 Workers at Anoka Federal Premium Plant, Cancels State Funding Incentives - The Firearm BlogThe Firearm Blog

I do not like to hear about anyone losing their job, especially given that the Federal plant is only about 5 miles from my home. It is definitely a sign that the market has dramatically cooled and that the industry had been geared up for a Clinton presidency.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

An ISIS strike here would bump them right back again, and it is coming.

Perhaps a BLM riot or by some other left wing group.

Remember summer is coming.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> An ISIS strike here would bump them right back again, and it is coming.
> 
> Perhaps a BLM riot or by some other left wing group.
> 
> Remember summer is coming.


True enough on all of that. The Hearing Protection Act needs to hurry up and get passed, so the silencer market can go boom.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Knew I should have shorted the gun stocks after Trump won. Trump will be the worst gun salesman in history; no need to rush out and buy anything because he's just likely to make something better legal!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RedLion said:


> True enough on all of that. The Hearing Protection Act needs to hurry up and get passed, so the silencer market can go boom.


The suppressor industry is in big trouble. Everyone is waiting for the passage of the HPA.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> The suppressor industry is in big trouble. Everyone is waiting for the passage of the HPA.


I had read something to that affect. Folks are delaying buying until/if the HPA is passed. I think that it will get passed, but not until something is done about ACA and the budget first. I have been waiting and would buy a couple few post-HPA passing.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Freedom Group is ran by a bunch of indept turds, like Colt, Remington thinks that resting on their laurels of 3 marque firearms is a good way to do business.

Im glad they sacked all of their directors/managers - they had the innovative ability of a beaver

The suppressor industry is in for a hell of a time when smaller shops begin to blow their margins up because actual production cost is way lower and is being marked up due to the NFA.

#disbandfreedomgroup

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Freedom Group is ran by a bunch of indept turds, like Colt, Remington thinks that resting on their laurels of 3 marque firearms is a good way to do business.
> 
> Im glad they sacked all of their directors/managers - they had the innovative ability of a beaver
> 
> ...


I read something recently along the lines of silencer/suppressor production when they are taken off of the NFA. The long and short of the article was that in the short term 12-18 months or so, suppressor demand would way out strip what was to be had and prices would remain inflated. After that time frame, production would start catching up and prices would go down. I find it a logical assessment. I commented that I can see home build suppressor kits on the horizon as well.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Isn't remington owned by a subsidiary of a Soro's company?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I get e-mails everyday from wholesalers trying to sell AR's. Prices keep falling with no end in sight. New cheapo M-4 556 can be had for $379. With the higher end rifles dropping daily.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

My walmart still has an empty shelf where the 22 or belongs.


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

Ours actually has a regular stock now. Hadn't seen that for a long time. Multiple brands on the shelf...I was about floored when I saw that a couple weeks ago. 5 cents a round on the Winchester 333 packs.



Camel923 said:


> My walmart still has an empty shelf where the 22 or belongs.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

The election of Trump and the rejection of the Skank has a lot to do with this.
The companies have an excess of inventory to sell off.
Wanna help? Buy stuff!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I've said it before and will say it again; Buy Ammo Regularly. Buy Low, Buy High. Mrs Slippy and I buy a few boxes every week or two and once a quarter or so I place a bulk purchase. Its called Cost Averaging. I'd rather have than not. Buy now.

Buy later.

Buy until you can't...


----------



## rob123xyz (Mar 31, 2017)

Slippy said:


> I've said it before and will say it again; Buy Ammo Regularly. Buy Low, Buy High. Mrs Slippy and I buy a few boxes every week or two and once a quarter or so I place a bulk purchase. Its called Cost Averaging. I'd rather have than not. Buy now.
> 
> Buy later.
> 
> Buy until you can't...


I've believed for some time that ammo will become one of the new world currencies (along with gold, silver, non-perishable food, clean water, etc.). When to stock up is not when the retailers start a "Clinton/Obama/Clinton/etc. is going to abolish the second amendment and take away your guns any day now" rumor to stimulate a buying frenzy. The time to buy is after that president has left Washington and nothing has happened with respect to abolishing the second amendment, and there is an enormous glut of stuff selling at great prices. (Case in point: I just loaded up on a thousand rounds of XM855 (green tip 5.56) for about the same price as regular FMJ.)

In the stock market, creating fake news rumors to pump up (or deflate) share prices for profiteering are against the law. In the guns and ammo markets, everyone just sighs and blames the wrong people for the "crisis".


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

RedLion said:


> I had read something to that affect. Folks are delaying buying until/if the HPA is passed. I think that it will get passed, but not until something is done about ACA and the budget first. I have been waiting and would buy a couple few post-HPA passing.


Buy now.... Atleast you know you have a can already paid for if it passes. Besides, you will get your $200 back anyway. If the HPA passes, you won't see a single can in any display shelf.
Also, HPA is just à wet dream that will turn into a nightmare later on. I doubt that it will pass.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Denton said:


> The suppressor industry is in big trouble. Everyone is waiting for the passage of the HPA.


A lgs here with an indoor range; the founder passed away and two sons took over. They were the only range in town and probably the most expensive lgs in town and finally were getting into trouble with a couple new competitors attracting many of their customers. Then they hit on the bright idea of selling out so as to concentrate exclusively on sound suppressors. I've been wondering how it will turn out for them.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

This is sounding sorta like the glut of unused generators on the market after Y2 K did not pan out as planned.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

rob123xyz said:


> I've believed for some time that ammo will become one of the new world currencies (along with gold, silver, non-perishable food, clean water, etc.). When to stock up is not when the retailers start a "Clinton/Obama/Clinton/etc. is going to abolish the second amendment and take away your guns any day now" rumor to stimulate a buying frenzy. The time to buy is after that president has left Washington and nothing has happened with respect to abolishing the second amendment, and there is an enormous glut of stuff selling at great prices. (Case in point: I just loaded up on a thousand rounds of XM855 (green tip 5.56) for about the same price as regular FMJ.)
> 
> In the stock market, creating fake news rumors to pump up (or deflate) share prices for profiteering are against the law. In the guns and ammo markets, everyone just sighs and blames the wrong people for the "crisis".


If your right, I will want not for currency or barter


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Don't let your guard down. Obama , Holder and and his kind of gun grabbers are not gone just regrouping. The battle is far from over. 
I will never provide those that may come for me latter with ammo or weapons . Seem how that works out. Iraq.....


----------

